# Jebel Ali Shooting Club?



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone been or go often?

I fancy giving it a go but only if it's managed properly and training is offered.
Not interested in rifles or shotguns (used these in the UK enough times) but ideally like to spend a bit of time target shooting with a pistol with an experienced person with me to show me how to load correctly etc.

Don't really want to go if it's a free for all with no real attempt at safety.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been to the shooting club at Sharjah (there's 2 for 1 vouchers in the Entertainer), and it's definitely what you're looking for, training is mandatory if you've never been before and you're under constant supervision. The 9mm revolver was great fun.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds like I'll be heading there then. What sort of prices do they charge?

I went to one in Slovakia some years ago, the bloke basically just let us into his back garden with a collection of weapons and rounds. No training or anything, but it did cost peanuts. However whilst we where there some idiot managed to shoot himself in the foot, literally, at which point we left....


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

The jebel Ali club seemed fine to me. There were guys supervising who were ready to show beginners how to load, cock and hold the pistols.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

imom said:


> The jebel Ali club seemed fine to me. There were guys supervising who were ready to show beginners how to load, cock and hold the pistols.



That's good to know. Perhaps I should try them out, isn't much information on their website. I should probably call and see when is best to come down and what the prices are like.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

iirc, it was 200 for 20 shots with the pistol. Something like that. How much is it in Sharjah?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It should say on their website.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Firearms and their use are pretty tightly controlled here. I shot pistol recently at the Carracal club in Abu Dhabi. Even though I am a qualified range officer in NZ, I had to take a mandatory training session with a course instructor. The only pistol on offer was the Carracal 9mm (Glock copy) and I shot at 10M and 25M in an indoor range. Facilities were fabulous! a quantum leap above anything I've used back home. I shot 50 rounds and the total cost was 300 odd Dh. 
It would be less next time as they charged for the training...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

quattro said:


> Anyone been or go often?
> 
> I fancy giving it a go but only if it's managed properly and training is offered.
> Not interested in rifles or shotguns (used these in the UK enough times) but ideally like to spend a bit of time target shooting with a pistol with an experienced person with me to show me how to load correctly etc.
> ...


I went to Sharjah and it is alright, but hey, do not go alone ...have some folks with you. Price wise it was something like 200 for 20 bullets. It depends on the gun type. They have a list and you can get a discount with the entertainer 

I might go again, like you I do not like guns but shooting helps to release stress. Also, in Sharjah they have archery if you are into it

I might go again give me a buzz


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I do not like guns



What's not to like???


----------

